# So You Think You Can Dance - Canada



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra says it starts on Tuesday (tomorrow).  Those of you living in the north of the US can watch it, but the rest of us will have to youtube-it.  The show's website does show full episodes, but unfortunately, they block most of the US from watching.  

Wow, this will give us three back-to-back seasons of SYTYCD.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I have never "followed" a series on youtube before.
I guess I can always try new things.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, I have never "followed" a series on youtube before.
> I guess I can always try new things.


It's not as good as a TV screen, but I still enjoyed it last year. They had some good choreographers, like Stacey Tookey and Tre Armstrong and Blake McGrath. Benji choreographed, too, and I think Dmitry.

Glad you're watching with us, Geoff.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Is there a way to determine whether you would qualify as the north of the U.S. or whether you fall in the you tube category?  Somewhere online?  is there a website?  Just curious...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Is there a way to determine whether you would qualify as the north of the U.S. or whether you fall in the you tube category? Somewhere online? is there a website? Just curious...


There is a website.

http://www.ctv.ca/mini/dance2008/index.html

See if you can pull up the videos from that website. If not, check with your satellite or cable provider to see if they have the Canadian channel available.

Someone usually posts the vids on youtube the next day.

Last year was the first season and it was really good. My faves got voted off at the last minute, but isn't that usually the way.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It's not as good as a TV screen, but I still enjoyed it last year. They had some good choreographers, like Stacey Tookey and Tre Armstrong and Blake McGrath. Benji choreographed, too, and I think Dmitry.
> 
> Glad you're watching with us, Geoff.


And don't forget that Mary Murphy was a guest judge for a few episodes. And I think Shane Sparks, or some other hip-hopper was also choreographing last year. Can't wait for this one to start.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

So who can dance better anyway? Americans or Canadians>>>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kind said:


> So who can dance better anyway? Americans or Canadians>>>


Whoa ... loaded question. Some of the dancers on the Canadian show were American. Arrisay was from Miami. There were two power couples last season; Nico (who won)/Arrisay and Lisa/Vincent.



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> And don't forget that Mary Murphy was a guest judge for a few episodes. And I think Shane Sparks, or some other hip-hopper was also choreographing last year. Can't wait for this one to start.


That's right. I forgot about Mary. And Jean Marc Generaux was a permanent judge. Now that I think about it, that's why he didn't do any choreo for the US show. He was probably busy with the auditions for Canada.

I'm especially looking forward to Tre's disco routines.

We're going to be so busy SYTYCD-ing over the next couple of months, there won't be much time for Kindling.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Alrighty - today's the day, right?  I can watch youtube vids today?  When are they normally up?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Alrighty - today's the day, right? I can watch youtube vids today? When are they normally up?


Some are up now. I can't remember the name of the guy that posts full eps, but I'll let you know when I find him.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Whoa ... loaded question. Some of the dancers on the Canadian show were American. Arrisay was from Miami. There were two power couples last season; Nico (who won)/Arrisay and Lisa/Vincent.
> 
> That's right. I forgot about Mary. And Jean Marc Generaux was a permanent judge. Now that I think about it, that's why he didn't do any choreo for the US show. He was probably busy with the auditions for Canada.
> 
> ...


I know, I'm supposed to be doing book promotion, but this is just too much fun.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Some are up now. I can't remember the name of the guy that posts full eps, but I'll let you know when I find him.


I just watched the intro video and then a ballroom couple. the guy was too old, but the girl was auditioning. They seemed good...yes, I would love to see the whole video at once...I might wait until that is available...I would love to know who it is that does that...I've had the experience where a whole show was posted, but then very quickly removed before I could see it because of copyright issues or something like that. I hope this guy's posts stay up a while...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Kind said:


> So who can dance better anyway? Americans or Canadians>>>


Ah, what a question! If you watch the whole season, you might find that the two groups are very closely matched.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, I watched the show featuring auditions in Toronto last night, and liked what I saw. There were three or four people doing things that I've never seen before, and they were doing it well! One was a young Asian girl dancing a traditional Mongolian dance you'll have to see to believe. The judges put her right through to the final.

Mary was on the judge's panel again, and it's so funny because she was quiet and relaxed compared to the Mary we see on the American version. It's almost as if she was trying to adapt to the low-key Canadian style (mind you, they do get excited about things too.) But I've never seen Mary so calm or quiet, or was that just fatigue?

More auditions are on tonight - another two hour show in the same time slot.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Okay, I watched the show featuring auditions in Toronto last night, and liked what I saw. There were three or four people doing things that I've never seen before, and they were doing it well! One was a young Asian girl dancing a traditional Mongolian dance you'll have to see to believe. The judges put her right through to the final.
> 
> Mary was on the judge's panel again, and it's so funny because she was quiet and relaxed compared to the Mary we see on the American version. It's almost as if she was trying to adapt to the low-key Canadian style (mind you, they do get excited about things too.) But I've never seen Mary so calm or quiet, or was that just fatigue?
> 
> More auditions are on tonight - another two hour show in the same time slot.


are you in a northern state that has this on regular t.v.? just curious if this is something I could subscribe to...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

O.k. I don't get it.  There has only been a season 1 prior to this, right?  Because I've been looking up a few of the Blake and Nico routines and then I saw Blake as a judge for one of Nico's routines...after Blake was kicked off last season, did he become a judge?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I found someone with all 10 videos on youtube...cdplaya5...if you look him up...you should find all the vids...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I found someone with all 10 videos on youtube...cdplaya5...if you look him up...you should find all the vids...


Yes, that's the guy I meant. I won't be able to watch until tomorrow afternoon.



pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> O.k. I don't get it. There has only been a season 1 prior to this, right? Because I've been looking up a few of the Blake and Nico routines and then I saw Blake as a judge for one of Nico's routines...after Blake was kicked off last season, did he become a judge?


Blake was a Season 1 contestant in the US version, and last year he was a season 1 judge and choreographer for the Canadian Version.

Nico won Season 1 Canada last year. If you want to see some of the best dances for Canada 1, look up Lisa and Vincent. They were fantastic.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yes, that's the guy I meant. I won't be able to watch until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Blake was a Season 1 contestant in the US version, and last year he was a season 1 judge and choreographer for the Canadian Version.
> 
> Nico won Season 1 Canada last year. If you want to see some of the best dances for Canada 1, look up Lisa and Vincent. They were fantastic.


I wondered if it was the same guy you meant...looks like he has a corner on the best SYTYCD canada videos - they are even in HD, it looks like.

thanks for the info on Blake. That was the only season of SYTYCD USA that I didn't see. his name sounded so familiar, i wasn't sure if i heard it on KB or somewhere else. I will definitely look up some of those videos when i'm done watching the last night's episode.

o.k. i won't spoil anything for anyone and talk about what I'm looking at yet...talk to ya' tomorrow!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> are you in a northern state that has this on regular t.v.? just curious if this is something I could subscribe to...


No, I'm a Canadian living in BC, so it's easy for me to see the programs. They're on Fox and one of our local networks. Watched the Vancouver, New Brunswick auditions last night. Saw some good dancing, but nothing that made the "Wow!" factor like the previous night. It was funny to see the New Brunswick auditions because there were so few people compared to Toronto. I think maybe 50 people were lined up outside, but then the Atlantic provinces aren't densely populated.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> No, I'm a Canadian living in BC, so it's easy for me to see the programs. They're on Fox and one of our local networks. Watched the Vancouver, New Brunswick auditions last night. Saw some good dancing, but nothing that made the "Wow!" factor like the previous night. It was funny to see the New Brunswick auditions because there were so few people compared to Toronto. I think maybe 50 people were lined up outside, but then the Atlantic provinces aren't densely populated.


Oh, so THAT's why you get to see them on t.v. 

I thought the Tuesday night dancing was excellent. Haven't watch last night's yet and probably won't get to until late tonight, if they are on youtube yet. I agree with the poster who talked about Mary being more subdued, too. However, I have noticed that she does seem to be more subdued during the audition portions. I've noticed she seems to ramp up during the broadcasts. Am I crazy?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leah Miller seemed to tone it down, but about 2/3 through, she went right back into simpering beauty queen mode. At least she tried for a while.

Good show. Here are my thoughts.

Emanuel Sandhu - Forgot about him from last year. What a change in attitude and performance.

Natalie Lyons - I don't think Lil C would call her buck

Yana Gorajanova - She's no Janette or Anya. She's okay for a rigid ballroom competition, but she didn't show me that much.

Melanie Mah - Sort of a Kourtni audition. Wonderful dancer, but I didn't see anything special.

Paul Kus - He owned the stage. How well will he do in choreo?

Tatiana Parker - Now that's what I'm talking about ... attitooooode.

Sebastian Mersch - What a seamless performance. He was like liquid mercury moving across the stage.

Melanie and Jesse - I think they should have done choreo.

Vicky Luo - Beautiful movement, but no footwork. Fantastic audition, though. Should someone tell Nigel about Mongolian dancing?

Brooke Jones - I really liked this guy. Nappy Tabs would love him.

Kate Barrett - Strong legs, excellent center, strong core.

Noel Wosu - Liked his moves, but I don't think he's got any training. I think he'll have a tough time in the finals.

*Jenna Lynn Higgins - I really, really liked this girl. Very dynamic. She could make it to top 20.*

Manuel Dos Santos - Frantic, but not rythmic.

Jonathan Arsenault - He put some emotion into this performance. This one stopped me in my tracks. My daughter has an avm in her brain. I don't know how this guy is going to dance. If it's leaking, I know what those headaches are like.

Katie Purcell - Good but ordinary.

Everett Smith - I think he had an identity crisis between his dancing and his music. Does he know what he wants to be when he grows up.

Anjelica Scanura (did I get her name right) - Interesting and confusing. She might do well in choreo.

Kloe Shulz - She pushed, but I don't think she's out of the ordinary.

Nina Strazulla - Acro Ballet? Well that was an extraordinary performance.

Marcel Martinik - Loved the hat

*Austin DiLulio - Very impressive. My favorite guy of the night. Top 20 for me.*

I guess last night's show won't be up until tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Good thoughts, Gertie. I have to say, though this probably isn't fair, but I'm not a fan of Emanual Sandhu. He's a local guy and I've watched him skate competitively for years. Last year's rejection was a huge wakeup call for a guy who came across as a prima donna in the skating circuit. If the personality I've seen shows up he won't last long.

Now, for Gertie and everyone, our local TV newsweek has a profile on Leah Miller, so I thought I'd share some tidbits. First, she was a dancer herself and at age 13 won the Miss Junior Dance of Canada competition, which is no small feat. She quit at age 16 to pursue other interests, including acting. She recently got married to Dallas Green, a musician, the article says. She also works as an interviewer on the MuchMusic network. Anyhow, she does understand the work involved in dance. And I thought she had a couple of funny remarks on this week's shows, and I do think she has a sense of humor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Good thoughts, Gertie. I have to say, though this probably isn't fair, but I'm not a fan of Emanual Sandhu. He's a local guy and I've watched him skate competitively for years. Last year's rejection was a huge wakeup call for a guy who came across as a prima donna in the skating circuit. If the personality I've seen shows up he won't last long.


I was discussing the show last year with Canadians who also know Sandhu. They all felt the way you do about him, and the arrogance definitely overflowed the stage. But I do see a big difference in his attitude this year. I also see a big improvement in his dancing.



> Now, for Gertie and everyone, our local TV newsweek has a profile on Leah Miller, so I thought I'd share some tidbits. First, she was a dancer herself and at age 13 won the Miss Junior Dance of Canada competition, which is no small feat. She quit at age 16 to pursue other interests, including acting. She recently got married to Dallas Green, a musician, the article says. She also works as an interviewer on the MuchMusic network. Anyhow, she does understand the work involved in dance. And I thought she had a couple of funny remarks on this week's shows, and I do think she has a sense of humor.


I knew Leah was on MuchMusic. It doesn't surprise me that she was in Junior competitions. She definitely showed improvement in the first two thirds of the show and she was more relaxed and fun. Then she slipped back into that phony glam queen persona that annoyed me all last year.

I won't be able to catch up with you guys for a few days since I'll be traveling again. I most likely won't be around until Monday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I checked youtube yesterday, and cdplaya5 hasn't posted any new vids since the Toronto auditions. When does the show start? I think he'll catch up then. I _hope _he'll catch up then.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been checking every day...I read on his channel that someone he knows really well just passed away suddenly, so I guess he's out of commission for a while.  I've been anxiously waiting to catch up 

I need to set my tivo for DWTS and Project Runway...those are also favorites of mine...I will try to join those threads at some point, too...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I've been checking every day...I read on his channel that someone he knows really well just passed away suddenly, so I guess he's out of commission for a while. I've been anxiously waiting to catch up


None of the others who posted vids last year have shown up yet. There was one from the Montreal auditions ... Nicholas Begins. Fantastic breaker.

We'll just have to be patient. Hopefully cd will be back for the regular season.



> I need to set my tivo for DWTS and Project Runway...those are also favorites of mine...I will try to join those threads at some point, too...


Good, see ya' there. Project Runway starts at 8pm tonight.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Good, see ya' there. Project Runway starts at 8pm tonight.


Aaaack! I had no idea...[runs off to find PR thread]


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Watched the finals in Toronto this week. Very good. And very demanding on the dancers. Most of the choreographers were yelling at the dancers. They're going to choose the top 20 on a special edition of the show on Sunday night.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a reminder that the top twenty finalists will be chosen tonight on a special edition of the show at 9 p.m. It's just an hour long.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Just a reminder that the top twenty finalists will be chosen tonight on a special edition of the show at 9 p.m. It's just an hour long.


I hope somebody posts it on youtube. If not, I'm sure the regular season will be available.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

It was a good, intense hour of competition last night. The dancers gave their all during solos. Unfortunately, my memory really sucks at remembering names, except for Emanual Sandhu who made it into the top 20. So, you'll all get a chance to decide for yourselves if he's got what it takes to go far in this competition.

But I really do think the dancers are as good as their American counterparts . . . so far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> It was a good, intense hour of competition last night. The dancers gave their all during solos. Unfortunately, my memory really sucks at remembering names, except for Emanual Sandhu who made it into the top 20. So, you'll all get a chance to decide for yourselves if he's got what it takes to go far in this competition.


That will be interesting. Has he really changed as his last audition showed, or is he just cannon fodder.

When is the first regular show? I'm going to see if any vids have been posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cdplay5 is back and the new vids have been posted.  I probably won't get to them until tonight, so I'll talk atcha then.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

yay! I've been away a few days, but I'm glad to hear that the vids are up. I'll be watching them tonight...

Debra - I need your suggestions for places to visit and things to do in Canada for our upcoming trip next year...I have a thread...it's in not quite kindle under sabbatical. here's the link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12733.msg247327/topicseen.html#new

would LOVE your thoughts...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> yay! I've been away a few days, but I'm glad to hear that the vids are up. I'll be watching them tonight...


Were you able to watch the vids? I got an error message. I've been getting them a lot lately.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Were you able to watch the vids? I got an error message. I've been getting them a lot lately.


I wasn't able to last night because I need a time uninterupted to see them, so I had changed plans to today/tonight...bummer...I wonder what's wrong with the vids  I'm having withdrawal...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Still watching the vids, but I cheated and found an article that listed some of the top 20.  My two top picks from the Toronto auditions, plus Tatiana Parker who I also liked a lot, made it to the top 20.

Jenna Lee Higgins
Austin DeLulio

The SYTYCD website still hasn't listed the top 20.  What are they waiting for.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra, this must be killing you.  Here you've seen the first ep and there's no one to discuss it with yet.  We'll catch up as soon as we can.  

I guess CTV was waiting for me to tell them to list the top 20.  Here they are.

Amy Gardner, 21, Calgary, Alta., Contemporary

Anthony Grafton, 24, Calgary, Alta., Ballroom

Austin Di Iulio, 19, Mississauga, Ont., Contemporary

Cody Bonnell, 19, Unionville, Ont., Hip-hop

Corynne Barron, 18, Edmonton, Alta., Classical Contemporary

Daniel Dory, 23, Montreal, Hip-hop/House

Danny Lawn, 21, Brockville, Ont., Contemporary

Emanuel Sandhu, 28, Vancouver, Contemporary/Ballet

Everett Smith, 25, Glen Morris, Ont., Tap

Jayme Rae Dailey, 21, Montreal, Contemporary

Jenna Lynn Higgins, 18, Toronto, Jazz/Lyrical

Kim Gingras, 23, Montreal, Hip-Hop

Melanie Buttarazzi, 22, Woodbridge, Ont., Latin Ballroom

Melanie Mah, 19, Richmond Hill, Ont., Contemporary

Natalie Lyons, 23, Halifax, N.S., Hip-hop/Krump

Nicolas Bégin, 24, Quebec City, Que., B-boy/Hip-hop

Tara-Jean Popowich, 20, Lethbridge, Alta., Contemporary

Tatiana Parker, 21, Toronto, Hip-hop

Taylor James, 22, Vancouver, Contemporary

Vincent Desjardins, 20, Trois-Rivières, Que., Ballroom


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Still watching the vids, but I cheated and found an article that listed some of the top 20. My two top picks from the Toronto auditions, plus Tatiana Parker who I also liked a lot, made it to the top 20.
> 
> Jenna Lee Higgins
> Austin DeLulio
> ...


There's a Tatiana? Did anyone see last AI? That Tatiana ruined the name for me, unfortunately. Such a drama queen!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> There's a Tatiana? Did anyone see last AI? That Tatiana ruined the name for me, unfortunately. Such a drama queen!


Maybe this Tatiana will wash the bad taste out of your mouth. She's a hip-hopper and has total attitude with a capital A. Most of the other HH's that auditioned before her were so mushy. Tatiana has spunk and style. I liked her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here she is.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Here she is.


Oh, yeah...I remember her now...I liked her too. She seems real...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> yay! I've been away a few days, but I'm glad to hear that the vids are up. I'll be watching them tonight...
> 
> Debra - I need your suggestions for places to visit and things to do in Canada for our upcoming trip next year...I have a thread...it's in not quite kindle under sabbatical. here's the link:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12733.msg247327/topicseen.html#new
> ...


Thanks for the link and it sounds like an exciting trip! Well, Canada is a big place, and I'm not sure whether you're planning to travel toward the west or east, which is a span of about 5,000 miles. I don't know much about Saskatchewan and Manitoba.

I'm from British Columbia, so if you're planning to go to my province I can recommend a few things, depending on how far north you plan to travel. Quebec, Ontario and the Atlantic provinces also have spectacular sites, so perhaps I can suggest picking a region, then reading up on it a little.

Nova Scotia is noted for its beautiful fishing villages along the coast. Quebec had a rich history and Ontario has the great lakes, plus many more toward the north. Alberta has the badlands, which is where so many dinosaur fossils have been found, and beautiful BC is all about green mountains, lakes and rivers.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That will be interesting. Has he really changed as his last audition showed, or is he just cannon fodder.
> 
> When is the first regular show? I'm going to see if any vids have been posted.


Tonight is the results show from last night. The shows will be held every Tues and Wed. night, but note that Canada doesn't pad its shows with unnecessary stuff so the results show is only a half hour long.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm really glad you're all back. Discussing this by myself would have been boring!

After watching the show last night, I really loved the partnership of Melanie and Cody. They're both incredibly cute and talented. Emanual Sandhu was paired with hip-hopper Kim, but he didn't do a bad job considering it's not his style. The matches seem to be really working well so far, and the choregraphy is great. They featured African/jazz and a form of martial arts which is actually incorporated into dance as part of its style. Only in Canada, you say  

I will say that judge Jean Marc Genereaux is already getting on my nerves. He's long-winded, emotional, and his ego seems to want to burst out at every opportunity.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Oh, I'm really glad you're all back. Discussing this by myself would have been boring!


I'll check for vids tonight. Can't wait.



> They featured African/jazz and a form of martial arts which is actually incorporated into dance as part of its style. Only in Canada, you say


Lisa and Vincent's African jazz last year was exceptional. They were really my favorite couple. They bombed in the Latin, but everything else was great.

Did they do Capoeiria? It's very interesting and had to be very difficult to master, if that's what it was?



> I will say that judge Jean Marc Genereaux is already getting on my nerves. He's long-winded, emotional, and his ego seems to want to burst out at every opportunity.


Yeah, he irritated me last year, too. I like Tre. Did you catch her Wonder Woman top (Montreal auditions, I think)?

I'll be back tonight and if the vids aren't posted, yet, I'll let you know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Liked Tre and JMG’s entrance.  They looked cute together.

I also like that the runner-up gets a car, too.  I always thought it was unfair to go all that way and get nothing.

Tara Jean and Everett- Jive - Both were very stiff and uncomfortable, and the choreo didn’t have enough of the jive in it.  Not enough kick and flick.

Amy and Vincent - Samba - Liked the music and the choreo.  She slipped in that one lift, and she was out of sync with him a couple of times.  He was much better than her.  She absolutely did not have the confidence after that slip.  She started out good, though.

Melanie Mah and Cody - Contemporary - Ooooh, Stacey and Nico.  I see what you mean, Debra.  They are adorable together.  For ballroom and hip-hop, they did really, really well.  I believed the whole dance.  They had chemistry, even though Cody muffed a couple of steps and they were out of sync a little bit.  Doesn’t Cody remind you of Ivan?

Kim and Emanuel - HipHop - Wow, surprising. Emanuel hit it hard.  He had the moves and he had the attitude.  He did slow down a little bit in the middle, but he picked it up.  Kim didn’t impress me as much because it is her style.  

Corynne and Anthony - VW - No chemistry.  Where was the rise and fall?  I’ve seen much better.

Natalie and Danny - HipHop - I didn’t like Natalie in the auditions, but paired with Danny, I liked her a lot more.  Danny has something on the stage that makes me just enjoy watching him.  

Jayme Rae and Daniel - African Jazz - A power couple in the making?  Wow.  They were great and I loved Sean’s choreo.

Jenna Lynn and Nicolas - Disco - There was barely anything disco about that dance.  No one but Tre should choreo disco.  They started off with b-boy and contemporary moves, some samba thrown in and a couple of disco moves.  They were entertaining and danced well, but that was absolutely not disco.

Tatiana and Austin - capoeiria - Fantastic.  I can’t believe how well they danced that.  It’s not easy and they made it look easy.  Power couple number 2.

Melanie B. and Taylor - Tango - Not Janette and Brandon, but not too bad.  At first, I was going to say it wasn’t down and dirty enough, but when one partner ends up bloody, that’s about as down and dirty as you can get.  

Usual first show nerves and missteps, but I think this is going to be a great season.  

On a happy note, Leah is definitely not as cutesy-poo as last year.

I'll watch the results when I get back home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, I just watched the results.  Boooooo!!!!!

They made the right choice with the guys, but the totally wrong choice with the girls.  I won't say any more until I know that everyone has seen the results.

So how come Canada can do an MJ tribute, but U.S. couldn't get permission from Sony?  It was nice that they did it, but no one (except Wade Robson) can move like MJ.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Okay, I just watched the results. Boooooo!!!!!
> 
> They made the right choice with the guys, but the totally wrong choice with the girls. I won't say any more until I know that everyone has seen the results.
> 
> So how come Canada can do an MJ tribute, but U.S. couldn't get permission from Sony? It was nice that they did it, but no one (except Wade Robson) can move like MJ.


I agree with you, Gertie. Totally wrong choice for the girls and what was really disappointing is that the judges didn't explain why they made this decision. In fact, when Leah asked the judges if they had any comments I've never seen for people stutter and stumble with "well...." and shrugs so much. Goodness. The dancers voted off deserved better than that.

And thanks for the rundown of all the dancers. You have a better memory than I do!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I agree with you, Gertie. Totally wrong choice for the girls and what was really disappointing is that the judges didn't explain why they made this decision. In fact, when Leah asked the judges if they had any comments I've never seen for people stutter and stumble with "well...." and shrugs so much. Goodness. The dancers voted off deserved better than that.


To be honest, after she was voted off, I ff'd to the guys elimination and then didn't watch anymore. That was so wrong.


Spoiler



Amy flubbed the dance _and _her solo. Melanie B had a decent solo, but I think she's a boring dancer.





> And thanks for the rundown of all the dancers. You have a better memory than I do!
> 
> Debra


Nah, I just type as I watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Melanie M. & Cody - Krump - Love Lil C.  Cody did well, but Melanie was totally buck.  Who’da thunk it.  

Tara Jean and Everett - Salsa - Some seriously hot moves by Tony and Melanie.  TJ was completely wild.  I had some serious concerns about a costume meltdown.  Everett had a bit of a hard time keeping up, but I don’t think too many people would have noticed him anyway.

Kim & Emanual - Theater - I guess that’s Broadway.  I like Sean Cheeseman.  More acrobatic than dancing, but very appropriate to the music.  I liked this piece a lot and I liked the way they danced it.  Him a bit better than her.  This choreo was made for Emanuel and he lived up to it.

Amy and Vincent - Contemporary.  Very moving.  Blake’s choreo is never easy.  I’m glad to see Amy didn’t mess up this week.  

Jayme Rae and Daniel - Dance Hall - These two dancers were made for each other.  A lot of chemistry and they made it look easy.

Corinne and Anthony - Paso Doble - And we all fall down.  Not my favorite paso by far.  

Jenna Lynn and Nicolas - HH - Didn’t like the choreo.  Kind of bland and boring.  Nothing new.  They did very well with what they had.

Natalie and Danny - Jazz - Hot mess, but not the dancers’ fault.  And what was the costume dept thinking?

Melanie B and Austin - Smooth Waltz - Nights in White Satin in Italian?  Thought I was going to be treated to The Moody Blues..  Austin was definitely held back by that sleeveless, shirtless tail coat.  It was so obvious that his shoulders kept hunching up.  Melanie was definitely not happy with the critique.  I think we’ll see them in the bottom three again.

I have to say Canada is making up for the U.S.A.’s lackluster season.

The results haven't been posted, yet.  You can tell me, Debra.  I'm thinking Melanie B and maybe Anthony.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The only part of the results show that has been posted is the group Bollywood, which was great.  I still don't know who was eliminated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't believe I got it right.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm still trying to catch up.  I watched the rest of episode 6 last night and on to 7 tonight...soooo behind!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I'm still trying to catch up. I watched the rest of episode 6 last night and on to 7 tonight...soooo behind!


I pretty much skip the pre-package and the judges comments, which is how I can keep up. I want to see who choreo'd, but after that, I want to make up my mind without the judges influencing me.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry I dropped the ball giving you all the results, but it's been a crazy busy week. I wasn't surprised by Melanie B's and Anthony's departure either. For me, Melanie was a sure thing and probably should have been eliminated the week before. Did any of you catch her speech? It was a little long, but basically she said that she believes the judges were wrong to eliminate her, and she looked more angry than upset at being voted off.

I'm also becoming more and and more impressed with Emanual Sandhu's dancing. He's really trying hard and has improved so much over the past year that I really think he could easily make the top ten. He's also dancing with two broken fingers. Gutsy!

I saw that the new American season starts this Wednesday. It'll be aired right after the Canadian results show each week, so I'll get a great nice of dance TV!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> So sorry I dropped the ball giving you all the results, but it's been a crazy busy week. I wasn't surprised by Melanie B's and Anthony's departure either. For me, Melanie was a sure thing and probably should have been eliminated the week before. Did any of you catch her speech? It was a little long, but basically she said that she believes the judges were wrong to eliminate her, and she looked more angry than upset at being voted off.


I FF'd past the speech, but I could see her expression. How did Leah handle that?



> I'm also becoming more and and more impressed with Emanual Sandhu's dancing. He's really trying hard and has improved so much over the past year that I really think he could easily make the top ten. He's also dancing with two broken fingers. Gutsy!


He is really putting his all into the dances, and working well with his partner. I'm guessing Canada is looking past his previous attitude and seeing how he is now.



> I saw that the new American season starts this Wednesday. It'll be aired right after the Canadian results show each week, so I'll get a great nice of dance TV!
> 
> Debra


Can't ask for a better night of TV than all dance.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I pretty much skip the pre-package and the judges comments, which is how I can keep up. I want to see who choreo'd, but after that, I want to make up my mind without the judges influencing me.


I was just thinking tonight, after finally getting caught up (S2, ep. 9 is the most recent one, right?), that I should start doing that...skipping judges comments and just watching the dancing and I'm thinking that last video of every performance episode is unnecessary (that spelling doesn't look right). I don't really need a recap...boy, Canada really uses their time wisely...there isn't alot of extra fluff, which I like.

I caught Melanie's speech...I was really turned off by that and glad to see her go. Although, I was not happy to see Anthony go. I thought he was sexy and very masculine. I actually would have preferred to see Austin go. He's has a lot of tricks, but the in between parts leave a little to be desired for me.

I'm really looking forward to the U.S. SYTYCD starting soon. Are we resurrecting it's thread?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I FF'd past the speech, but I could see her expression. How did Leah handle that?
> 
> He is really putting his all into the dances, and working well with his partner. I'm guessing Canada is looking past his previous attitude and seeing how he is now.
> 
> Can't ask for a better night of TV than all dance.


Actually, I can't recall how Leah handled Melanie's speech, which probably means that nothing controversial or memorable was said. Basically, it was the usual "thank you and we're going to miss you" type of response. And I'm certainly looking over Sandhu's previous attitude. You can see the intensity and worry on his face when the results are about to be announced. He really doesn't want to go home. And I don't think he will any time soon. He'll be able to handle waltzes, disco, Bollywood etc. with no trouble I think. Whether the voters will like him is another matter, though.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I caught Melanie's speech...I was really turned off by that and glad to see her go. Although, I was not happy to see Anthony go. I thought he was sexy and very masculine. I actually would have preferred to see Austin go. He's has a lot of tricks, but the in between parts leave a little to be desired for me.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the U.S. SYTYCD starting soon. Are we resurrecting it's thread?


Yes, I was a bit disappointed about Anthony too. Austin is extremely athletic and a good dancer, but his ego just jumps out at me and I can't get past that yet. Oh, and Gerti's already started a thread for season six!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, I was a bit disappointed about Anthony too.


He shouldn't have been penalized for that fall, although I'm guessing that's what happened. Falls happen and he handled it well.



> Austin is extremely athletic and a good dancer, but his ego just jumps out at me and I can't get past that yet.


Austin was one of my pre-season picks. I have been disappointed that he's been in the bottom two weeks in a row. Once more, and he's probably going home.



> Oh, and Gerti's already started a thread for season six!
> 
> Debra


I'll bump it up tomorrow if someone else doesn't get to it first. Wow ... it starts tomorrow already. Heaven, Heaven, Heaven


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are my weekly thoughts.

Kim and Emanuel - Jazz Funk.  Nothing special.  I expected more from Blake.  Can’t judge the dancing, because there wasn’t much of it.  

Amy and Vincent - HipHop.  I thought Vincent was much sharper than Amy.  She was a little mushy.

Corinne and Austin - Contemporary - Stacey Tookey.  Corinne put a lot of emotion into this dance; Austin not so much.  But they were beautiful together, and I love Stacey’s choreo.

Cody and Melanie - Mambo.  They are just too adorable together.  Fine choreo.  They danced it very well, and they both caught the fun of it.  I really enjoyed this dance. A couple of fumbles on the pass through, but it didn’t matter.

Tara Jean and Everett - Quickstep.  A bit of Foxtrot, some quickstep, a lot of charleston and they didn’t do a run.  What they were given, they danced wonderfully, but it wasn’t the quickstep KoD, because there wasn’t much quickstep to it.

Jayme Rae and Daniel - HipHop.  Daniel was good but Jayme Rae was better.  Attitude.

Jenna Lynn and Nicolas - Hustle.  I had the feeling it would be Benji.  Yay!!!Benji is never easy on the dancers.  They were great.  All I can say is that if it were the end of the world, I’d love to spend the last few minutes dancing ... with Benji.  

Natalie and Danny - Rumba.  This is the Dance of Love.  Where was the love?  Tension, then laughter, no passion.  

Bottom three is hard to call.  No one was totally outstanding, and no one was a train wreck either.  

I'll check for the results in a little while.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!  Jamie Rae and Daniel...I had to take a few deep breaths...   I think they have the most amazing chemistry.

Ok...at the risk of getting a virtual boo, I have to say that I'm not liking Jean Marc.  His comments are very fluffy.  I liked what he had to say to the last couple, the crumper and mr. perfection (can't remember names), but other than that, I'm having a hard time finding him helpful.  Is it the language difference?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Jamie Rae and Daniel...I had to take a few deep breaths...  I think they have the most amazing chemistry.


I liked JR a lot in this dance. Daniel was good, but I think she overshadowed him a bit.



> Ok...at the risk of getting a virtual boo, I have to say that I'm not liking Jean Marc. His comments are very fluffy. I liked what he had to say to the last couple, the crumper and mr. perfection (can't remember names), but other than that, I'm having a hard time finding him helpful. Is it the language difference?


No "boos" from me. I absolutely agree. He's like cotton candy. I guess we're used to Nigel's "pithy" (to say the least) comments. I think the judges in general are much gentler, but I think that's because the show is Canadian and the audiences expect something different than American audiences.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, just watched the results.  I'm officially bummed.  My favorite girl from the auditions is gone and one of my favorite guys.  

Honestly, no one is standing out for me, yet, but at the same time, I can't say that I really think any of them deserve to go.  It's a pretty even field, I think.  

The whole Ep isn't up yet, and I really want to see the group dance.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I liked JR a lot in this dance. Daniel was good, but I think she overshadowed him a bit.
> 
> No "boos" from me. I absolutely agree. He's like cotton candy. I guess we're used to Nigel's "pithy" (to say the least) comments. I think the judges in general are much gentler, but I think that's because the show is Canadian and the audiences expect something different than American audiences.


Oh good...I'm glad someone agrees with me. If I hear Jean Marc say "first of all, give it up for ___________" I think I'm going to do something drastic like turn it off (gasp)

I haven't watched the results show yet but now I'm worried...I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to make one observation.  What is going on with Leah's mouth?  Has she had some work done or something?  Just curious...The way she talks distracts me and I find I watch her mouth to see how she forms her words.  It's not normally a problem I have...I can't figure it out...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh good...I'm glad someone agrees with me. If I hear Jean Marc say "first of all, give it up for ___________" I think I'm going to do something drastic like turn it off (gasp)


No, no, don't do that. That's partly why I skip the judges comments. He's the resident perv, too. All the women are beautiful or hot, and he says more about that than he does about the dancing.



> I haven't watched the results show yet but now I'm worried...I hope I'm not disappointed.


when I checked a couple of hours ago, only the last two parts of the results were posted, but if you watch the last part (think it's part 6), you'll see the elimination. I still want to see the group number.

I hope you're not disappointed, too. I know I was.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Jamie Rae and Daniel...I had to take a few deep breaths...  I think they have the most amazing chemistry.
> 
> Ok...at the risk of getting a virtual boo, I have to say that I'm not liking Jean Marc. His comments are very fluffy. I liked what he had to say to the last couple, the crumper and mr. perfection (can't remember names), but other than that, I'm having a hard time finding him helpful. Is it the language difference?


Oh, you are so right. Jean Marc is like nails on a chalkboard every time I hear him speak. He's long-winded and trying far too hard to be clever. The fact that he has to start nearly every critique with a "Give It Up For (insert choreographer's name here) drives me crazy, especially when another judge has already given the choreographer kudos. I'm finding myself leaving the room whenever it's his turn for comments. Yikes!

Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> No, no, don't do that. That's partly why I skip the judges comments. He's the resident perv, too. All the women are beautiful or hot, and he says more about that than he does about the dancing.
> 
> when I checked a couple of hours ago, only the last two parts of the results were posted, but if you watch the last part (think it's part 6), you'll see the elimination. I still want to see the group number.
> 
> I hope you're not disappointed, too. I know I was.


I can't say I'm disappointed, but a little surprised by the results. I thought the crumper was done, but she wasn't even voted in the bottom three so what do I know? And I agree with you, Gertie. The jazz number with Kim and Emanual had little very little dancing and I couldn't understand why everyone was raving about it. The magic was more entertaining than the dancing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I have to make one observation. What is going on with Leah's mouth? Has she had some work done or something? Just curious...The way she talks distracts me and I find I watch her mouth to see how she forms her words. It's not normally a problem I have...I can't figure it out...


Leah has definitely improved over last year. She still falls into cheerleader/prom queen mode once in a while. I haven't noticed anything with her mouth. Maybe she had some collagen injections?

Since I skip the judges comments and pre-package, I don't really notice her much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I finally got to see the group dance. I might have liked it better, but they danced to my favorite Samba music ... Maghalena (sp?) ... and it didn't compare to other dances I've seen to that music. I first heard it when Dmitry and Natalie did the Samba on the finale of sytycd2. I went searching for more vids and found this one from Burn the Floor. Watch in HQ.






I got the Burn the Floor DVD based on this dance, but was very disappointed in the styles they chose and the choreo. I've seen better on sytycd. So, I just watch the above vid every once in a while.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> No, no, don't do that. That's partly why I skip the judges comments. He's the resident perv, too. All the women are beautiful or hot, and he says more about that than he does about the dancing.
> 
> when I checked a couple of hours ago, only the last two parts of the results were posted, but if you watch the last part (think it's part 6), you'll see the elimination. I still want to see the group number.
> 
> I hope you're not disappointed, too. I know I was.


O.k. I'm going to watch now...I might be able to see the whole thing? I was kind of waiting until it was all posted.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Oh, you are so right. Jean Marc is like nails on a chalkboard every time I hear him speak. He's long-winded and trying far too hard to be clever. The fact that he has to start nearly every critique with a "Give It Up For (insert choreographer's name here) drives me crazy, especially when another judge has already given the choreographer kudos. I'm finding myself leaving the room whenever it's his turn for comments. Yikes!
> 
> Debra


yep, I leave the room, plug my ears, turn the sound down...whatever I can do the quickest  It's too bad really...there are so many other people I'm sure who would do a better job.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Leah has definitely improved over last year. She still falls into cheerleader/prom queen mode once in a while. I haven't noticed anything with her mouth. Maybe she had some collagen injections?
> 
> Since I skip the judges comments and pre-package, I don't really notice her much.


Yes, I think it might be injections or something. She doesn't seem to have a full range of motion in her face.

I'm going to have to skip her in addition to Jean Marc...still LOVE the dancing, though


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I finally got to see the group dance. I might have liked it better, but they danced to my favorite Samba music ... Maghalena (sp?) ... and it didn't compare to other dances I've seen to that music. I first heard it when Dmitry and Natalie did the Samba on the finale of sytycd2. I went searching for more vids and found this one from Burn the Floor. Watch in HQ.
> 
> I got the Burn the Floor DVD based on this dance, but was very disappointed in the styles they chose and the choreo. I've seen better on sytycd. So, I just watch the above vid every once in a while.


I loved this video...I've never heard of Burn the Floor, but now I'm going to check it out. I like the music very much.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just finished watching the results show and have to say that I wasn't that surprised.    I never really connected with the two that went home for some reason, although I do think the breaker is awesome at what he does...actually I think he's the best I've seen on the show before...at least for me, his speed his impressive.

I'm looking forward to next week now...it's getting tight and I have to say that Emmanuel and the Italian guy are growing on me, but I think I still like some of the other guys more...the ladies are rockin' this time around!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I loved this video...I've never heard of Burn the Floor, but now I'm going to check it out. I like the music very much.


Anya and Pasha are starring with Burn the Floor on Broadway. I'm so happy for them. And here they are.






I got the original DVD from 2000, which was a big disappointment. After that Samba, I expected much more. They might have a new DVD, and I know more vids have been posted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a promo vid from the show. It looks fantastic. I'd love to have this DVD.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOHhh..that looks terrific!  was that Louis in there somewhere?  I thought I saw some other familiar faces besides Pasha and Anya (are they married?)...I would LOVE that Dvd!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> OOOHhh..that looks terrific! was that Louis in there somewhere? I thought I saw some other familiar faces besides Pasha and Anya (are they married?)...I would LOVE that Dvd!


I didn't notice Louis, but I'll look for him. No, Pasha and Anya aren't married. She lives in NY and he lives in Fort Lee, NJ.

The one I ordered is from last year, so I'm sure Pasha and Anya aren't in it. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I wasn't surprised to see Natalie and Danny be eliminated last night. Natalie's a wonderful crumper, but her technique in the other genres was just too weak compared with the other girls. And I think the judges were right about Danny too. He's a wonderful dancer, but didn't let his personality shine through as much as others have. Some of you might not even remember who I'm talking about. And strong, likeable personalities are as important on these dance shows as their skills.

Now that I think about it, the same applies to characters in mystery writing, except for the dancing part.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I wasn't surprised to see Natalie and Danny be eliminated last night. Natalie's a wonderful crumper, but her technique in the other genres was just too weak compared with the other girls. And I think the judges were right about Danny too. He's a wonderful dancer, but didn't let his personality shine through as much as others have. Some of you might not even remember who I'm talking about. And strong, likeable personalities are as important on these dance shows as their skills.
> 
> Now that I think about it, the same applies to characters in mystery writing, except for the dancing part.


Even mysteries should have dancing. 

I'm kind of glad Natalie's gone. I really never liked her. Danny was in the bottom three last week, too. They weren't partners, were they? I haven't seen the performance eppi, yet. Guess I'd better see if it's been posted, yet.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just watched episode 12 and thought the dancing was excellent!  I thought everyone really did such a good job.  For the first time ever, for me, I would have a really tough time voting...i'm going to be said to see someone leave.

I'm wondering if the west coast swing number, the disco, and the one with the table are going to be in the bottom three...based on dancing alone, those would be my picks for bottom...however, like I said...what a hard job.

LOVED the shotime (sp?) hiphop number...CHEMISTRY!    I really enjoyed this week's performances...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, and was that Donyelle (sp?) from Benji's year on SYTYCD USA as his assistant?  If so, it was great to see her again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

wow, the ep wasn't posted yesterday.  See ya later.  I'm off to watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dan Karaty is judging.  I love him.  Such a great smile.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I'm wondering if the west coast swing number, the disco, and the one with the table are going to be in the bottom three...based on dancing alone, those would be my picks for bottom...however, like I said...what a hard job.


Definitely agree with you on the bottom three.

Melanie and Cody - HH - Code actually looks all grown up in his own style. They were both great.

Amy and Vincent - Cha-Cha - Blah. Vincent was better than Amy. He showed some animation.

Tara Jean and Everett - House - Thank goodness Dan explained it. I thought House was a doctor on TV. Kind of bouncy and cheerleadery. I'll take Dan's word for it that they did it well.

Natalie and Danny - WCS - Is Benji the KoD choreographer? Yes, that was Donyelle assisting. Would love to see them dance again. Putting Natalie in a Sarah' costume (different colors) didn't help. Natalie was stiff and Danny tried.

Corinne and Austin - Jazz - I thought the choreo was kind of bland. These two need to be challenged.

Kim and Emanuele - Contemporary - Can't go wrong with Stacey Tookey. I liked Kim so much better in this piece than last week. Emanuele was like a ballet master.

Jayme Rae and Daniel - Disco - Okay, but the transitions were awkward. Not my fave of the night. I want to see Tre choreo a disco.

My one criticism of the show is that when the judges point out something they liked about a dance, they don't show the clip.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> My one criticism of the show is that when the judges point out something they liked about a dance, they don't show the clip.


I totally agree...every time they are talking about how wonderful some specific thing was, I still wait for them to show the vid...but other than that, I'm thoroughly enjoying this show...I'm so glad you all suggested that we watch it on youtube...so far, I'm getting into the dancers more on this show than on the last couple of USA shows. AND, the choreo in Canada is soooo spicey!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I totally agree...every time they are talking about how wonderful some specific thing was, I still wait for them to show the vid...but other than that, I'm thoroughly enjoying this show...I'm so glad you all suggested that we watch it on youtube...so far, I'm getting into the dancers more on this show than on the last couple of USA shows. AND, the choreo in Canada is soooo spicey!!


Stacey Tookey is outstanding. I'm hoping the results show will be posted soon so we can see Blake's group dance. You haven't seen anything choreo'd by Tre, yet. She is great.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Stacey Tookey is outstanding. I'm hoping the results show will be posted soon so we can see Blake's group dance. You haven't seen anything choreo'd by Tre, yet. She is great.


I can't wait for Blake's group number!!! When Leah was talking about it, I was chomping at the bit. Have you checked agian today? They aren't up yet, are they?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I can't wait for Blake's group number!!! When Leah was talking about it, I was chomping at the bit. Have you checked agian today? They aren't up yet, are they?


I checked a couple of hours ago and again just now. It's not up, yet.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I saw Blake's group number and was completely bored by it. It was supposed to be spicy but all I saw was bland. He can do better.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I saw Blake's group number and was completely bored by it. It was supposed to be spicy but all I saw was bland. He can do better.
> 
> Debra


I was disappointed in the routine he did for Kim and Emanuele last week, too.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just watched the results show and I'm wondering if we didn't see all of the group dance.  there were bits and pieces of the spicey stuff but it seemed somewhat truncated.  Just wondering...anyway, it was still a little spicey, but certainly not what I was expecting.

I wasn't surprised at who went home...i won't say any more because I don't want to spoil anything...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I just watched the results show and I'm wondering if we didn't see all of the group dance. there were bits and pieces of the spicey stuff but it seemed somewhat truncated. Just wondering...anyway, it was still a little spicey, but certainly not what I was expecting.
> 
> I wasn't surprised at who went home...i won't say any more because I don't want to spoil anything...


The problem with the group dance is that Blake used a Lady Gaga song and Lady Gaga techniques. (anti-Lady Gaga rant to follow).

In my opinion, she uses shabby tricks to cover up a mediocre talent. I watched her on the VMA's because Mark Kannemura from Season 4 was dancing backup for her and even had a short spot dancing with her. Then she had a woman in a wheelchair brought out on stage and walked around herself with a one-arm crutch. If found that to be exploitative and demeaning to disabled people. I managed to get through to the part where she moved away from the piano and there was blood running down her "costume." I had enough and turned her off.

Blake's better than that. I understand LG is popular, but not with me. He needs to get back to his own style.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The problem with the group dance is that Blake used a Lady Gaga song and Lady Gaga techniques. (anti-Lady Gaga rant to follow).
> 
> In my opinion, she uses shabby tricks to cover up a mediocre talent. I watched her on the VMA's because Mark Kannemura from Season 4 was dancing backup for her and even had a short spot dancing with her. Then she had a woman in a wheelchair brought out on stage and walked around herself with a one-arm crutch. If found that to be exploitative and demeaning to disabled people. I managed to get through to the part where she moved away from the piano and there was blood running down her "costume." I had enough and turned her off.
> 
> Blake's better than that. I understand LG is popular, but not with me. He needs to get back to his own style.


I agree with you on Lady Gaga for sure. What little I've seen of her has left me confused...thinking what's the big deal? I haven't seen a whole lot though, because if she's on, I tend to check out or go for a beverage 

there were a couple of moves with the whip that were a little provocative, but not any more than we normally see in other performance shows.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I agree with you on Lady Gaga for sure. What little I've seen of her has left me confused...thinking what's the big deal? I haven't seen a whole lot though, because if she's on, I tend to check out or go for a beverage
> 
> there were a couple of moves with the whip that were a little provocative, but not any more than we normally see in other performance shows.


Yes, I agree with both you and Gertie. What is the big deal with Lady Gaga? She's all silly gimmicks and silly lyrics and silly strutting and posing. How long would she last on American Idol?

Debra


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, I agree with both you and Gertie. What is the big deal with Lady Gaga? She's all silly gimmicks and silly lyrics and silly strutting and posing. How long would she last on American Idol?
> 
> Debra


the strutting! aaack...i think anyone who is going to make a living strutting on stage in 4 inch high boots should learn how to walk properly in said boots...goodness!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> the strutting! aaack...i think anyone who is going to make a living strutting on stage in 4 inch high boots should learn how to walk properly in said boots...goodness!


Did I mention I find her "music" to be repetitive and boring?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Did I mention I find her "music" to be repetitive and boring?


yep...you mentioned it  but, it always bears (sp?) repeating


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Lady Gaga performed earlier this year, but I can't remember if it was on American Idol or the American SYTYCD. But I do recall thinking, Oh no, is this the best they can do for entertainment?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Lady Gaga performed earlier this year, but I can't remember if it was on American Idol or the American SYTYCD. But I do recall thinking, Oh no, is this the best they can do for entertainment?


She was on sytycd u.s. All I could think of while she was "performing" was if I had thunder thighs like that, I wouldn't be wearing a high cut leotard.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

oh NO!  I just went out to watch USA's SYTYCD season 1 since it's the only one that I've not seen and in the middle of my watching it, i got an error message that the guy's channel has been suspended (the guy who was posting SYTYCD Canada's current season).

Bummer!  I don't know how else we are going to get to see the rest of this season...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> oh NO! I just went out to watch USA's SYTYCD season 1 since it's the only one that I've not seen and in the middle of my watching it, i got an error message that the guy's channel has been suspended (the guy who was posting SYTYCD Canada's current season).
> 
> Bummer! I don't know how else we are going to get to see the rest of this season...


Not to fear. He thought this might happen. He has a facebook account where he also posts the vids. Now I just have to find the paper where I wrote everything down.

There's another guy who posts on youtube. mrduckbear2. (I think)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

These guys keep changing their names.  

mrduckbears6

is posting the performane shows now.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Whew...(I need a smiley for that )  Thanks for the info, Gertie - I knew you would know what to do    I'm going to check the other guy out...


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Lady Gaga performed earlier this year, but I can't remember if it was on American Idol or the American SYTYCD. But I do recall thinking, Oh no, is this the best they can do for entertainment?


LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally got to see all the dances. I didn't see the results show, but I know who got eliminated


Spoiler



Corynne and Daniel


 and I can understand that. I did see the group dance from results night, and was not impressed.

Here's my rundown:

Amy and Vincent .. American Jive &#8230; Whoa, first time I've seen Mia's tattoos. Why did they have Vincent dance the American Jive in Cuban Heels. He was very good, Amy was her usual okay self.

Kim and Emanuele &#8230; HH &#8230; I expected Kim to do well and she did. This is definitely not Emanuele's style, but I think he did very, very well.

Tara Jean and Everett &#8230; Theater &#8230; I love Sean's choreo. They were great from beginning to end. I really like this couple. So much energy, personality and actual great dancing.

Melanie and Cody &#8230; Jazz &#8230; Melanie was so fantastic. Cody was good, but he looked a bit awkward next to her awesomness. I think Melanie has a shot at winning this.

Jayme Rae and Daniel &#8230; contemporary &#8230; She was beautiful throughout, but Daniel needed to put more into it. Yes, he danced it, but I didn't see much emotion.

Corynne and Austin &#8230; Salsa &#8230; Neither were that great, but Austin showed a bit more than her.

I'm ready for Amy and Vincent to go home next.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting observations, Gertie, and I agree with a lot of it.

Actually, I was worried that Amy and Vincent might go. I say worry because I think they're getting better every week. And I'm really taking a closer look at Tara Jean and Everett. I think Tara Jean is one of those who might just keep getting better and really peak at the right time, the way Jeanine did in season 5. But Kim and Emanuel are really strong. In fact, as far as strength and technique go, Emanuel and Austin are the strongest, I think. But I still don't like Austin that much...

I wasn't surprised by either elimination last night, though I like them both. The thing is, the other dancers really are pouring their heart and souls onto the stage and that is very tough to beat.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Actually, I was worried that Amy and Vincent might go. I say worry because I think they're getting better every week.


They are both good dancers, but kind of ordinary. Unless you wow the voters with a combo of dance and personality, you're not going to make Top 4.



> And I'm really taking a closer look at Tara Jean and Everett. I think Tara Jean is one of those who might just keep getting better and really peak at the right time, the way Jeanine did in season 5.


They were great in this ep. I agree about Tara Jean, and I think Everett might have a shot at Top 4.



> But Kim and Emanuel are really strong. In fact, as far as strength and technique go, Emanuel and Austin are the strongest, I think. But I still don't like Austin that much...


I like Austin, but I don't think he's as versatile as Emanuel.



> I wasn't surprised by either elimination last night, though I like them both. The thing is, the other dancers really are pouring their heart and souls onto the stage and that is very tough to beat.
> 
> Debra


You're so right. At this point, the dancers have to bring their A game every week and pull out all the stops.

It will be very interesting to see how they do with different partners, especially Cody without Melanie.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They are both good dancers, but kind of ordinary. Unless you wow the voters with a combo of dance and personality, you're not going to make Top 4.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see how they do with different partners, especially Cody without Melanie.


Well, I was thinking about these new partnerships coming up. And I just can't picture Cody and Kim together. I mean, visually, that would be, well, just awkward.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

The dancing was as usual excellent this week and it was hard to clearly define the bottom two guys and gals. However, last night's results show revealed that Amy and Melanie were the bottom two gals, and Austin and Cody were the bottom guys. I won't tell you who was eliminated in case you haven't seen it.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> The dancing was as usual excellent this week and it was hard to clearly define the bottom two guys and gals. However, last night's results show revealed that Amy and Melanie were the bottom two gals, and Austin and Cody were the bottom guys. I won't tell you who was eliminated in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> Debra


Not Melanie ... I hope it was Amy that went home. She's just lackluster to me.

Hurrying off to find the vids.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra, I see what you mean about the dancing being so excellent. They were all good, but Kim and Everett were outstanding to me. They certainly did justice to Sean Cheeseman's fantastic choreo.

I loved the group routine on results night, and knew it had to be Stacey Tookey.

As for who was eliminated ...


Spoiler



Not unhappy about Amy. I am unhappy about Austin, but based solely on his performance and Cody's this week, they got it right. They were both out of their genre, but Cody pulled it off and Austin didn't quite pull it off. Dancing with Jayme Rae, he couldn't hold his own.

If it was "dance for your life," Austin blew away Cody in the solo. I'm sorry to see him go since he was one of my early picks, but I'm okay with it.



Usually from Top 8 on, I'm rarely happy with the eliminations. We're getting down to the really, really good dancers, and it gets hard to pick.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just watched the shows for this week.  I guess I'm not terribly surprised at who went home, but I am a little sad.  I'm not sure I would have chosen Cody over Austin, but all the dancers that are left are soooo good!  I'm really enjoying this Canada version...there is a little more freedom, it seems, in what is shown that in the USA as far as sensuality in the routines.  I'm loving it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I just watched the shows for this week. I guess I'm not terribly surprised at who went home, but I am a little sad. I'm not sure I would have chosen Cody over Austin, but all the dancers that are left are soooo good! I'm really enjoying this Canada version...there is a little more freedom, it seems, in what is shown that in the USA as far as sensuality in the routines. I'm loving it!


I know. It was a tough choice between Cody and Austin. Cody just edged out Austin in the performance show, I thought, but Austin's solo was fantastic.

I think the four remaining girls are very strong. I started out not liking Kim, but she has really grown.

I'm hoping Everett makes it into the Top 4. He has grown a lot, too.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think the four remaining girls are very strong. I started out not liking Kim, but she has really grown.
> 
> I'm hoping Everett makes it into the Top 4. He has grown a lot, too.


yes, i like Kim too. talk about confidence! dancing in a bikini?!

i love Everett...he and Vincent are my favorite guys. Vincent's solo was HOT!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> yes, i like Kim too. talk about confidence! dancing in a bikini?!
> 
> i love Everett...he and Vincent are my favorite guys. Vincent's solo was HOT!


Is canadian version worth it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

angelad said:


> Is canadian version worth it?


Absolutely. There are some very good dancers and very innovative choreographers; Stacey Tookey and Sean Cheeseman to name just two. I like Tre Armstrong's disco choreography, too, but she hasn't done any this year. She's so much better than Doriana Sanchez.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

angelad said:


> Is canadian version worth it?


yes, absolutely. I find that I'm connecting with some of the dancers even more than the usa version...not sure why. i highly recommend it!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Everett and Vincent are really growing on me too. I think one of the reasons Austin went home is because there's something about his personality that constantly put him in the bottom three. He's just not the kind of guy I could warm up to ... a hint of smugness, over-confidence, I think.

With the great dancers left, I think Cody could be in danger again, unless he gets a fantastic routine that absolutely rocks the viewers.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> yes, absolutely. I find that I'm connecting with some of the dancers even more than the usa version...not sure why. i highly recommend it!


It's helped me get over the lackluster US season 5.  Let's hope US season 6 is as good as the others.



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Everett and Vincent are really growing on me too. I think one of the reasons Austin went home is because there's something about his personality that constantly put him in the bottom three. He's just not the kind of guy I could warm up to ... a hint of smugness, over-confidence, I think.


It's a shame, because he was a great dancer.



> With the great dancers left, I think Cody could be in danger again, unless he gets a fantastic routine that absolutely rocks the viewers.
> 
> Debra


I thought Cody outdanced Emanuel last week. Emanuel was a bit stiff, but Cody is doing really well with contemporary.

Whoever goes home this week, I'll be unhappy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vids aren't up yet, but I checked on CTV's website. It looks like


> Cody and Kim


 went home. I knew I wouldn't be happy, but I'm happy about those that are still there. Maybe it's a glass half full thing.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow...Kim?  Really?    I thought she was great and FEARLESS...  The top 6 are all great dancers, though.  I have to say it...I would like to see Emmanuel and Melanie go home next.  Emmanuel has never grown on me that much and Melanie have never been fearless enough for me.  She plays it a little safe compared to the others and her personality is not quite as strong.  But, at this point, I like them all.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I'm not devastated by the results, but I am a little surprised that Kim went home, given that she's never been in the bottom three, and Melanie has at least 3 times before. Kim's personality is stronger, but Melanie is a more versatile dancer.

Sad to see Cody go. He's so relaxed, sweet, and fun to watch, but Vincent and Everett are really stepping up. Everett playing a nerdy guy was terrific with both great dancing and performing. I'm happy that a tap dancer has come this far in the competition.

I think we're pretty much left with contemporary dancers now and, if I had to guess, I'd say that Melane and Emanuel will be in the bottom next week. But again, it'll come down to the strength of the numbers they're given and how well they perform them. Is it a coincidence that Kim and Cody both went home after performing that lacklustre slow waltz?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, I'm not devastated by the results, but I am a little surprised that Kim went home, given that she's never been in the bottom three, and Melanie has at least 3 times before. Kim's personality is stronger, but Melanie is a more versatile dancer.


Agreed. And just when I was beginning to like Kim.  I've always liked Melanie, though.



> Sad to see Cody go. He's so relaxed, sweet, and fun to watch, but Vincent and Everett are really stepping up. Everett playing a nerdy guy was terrific with both great dancing and performing. I'm happy that a tap dancer has come this far in the competition.


Everett was unbelievable. He really put everything into that dance. He's got to be top four.



> I think we're pretty much left with contemporary dancers now and, if I had to guess, I'd say that Melane and Emanuel will be in the bottom next week. But again, it'll come down to the strength of the numbers they're given and how well they perform them. Is it a coincidence that Kim and Cody both went home after performing that lacklustre slow waltz?


They danced what they were given very well. I was especially surprised at Cody. But you're right, it was lackluster and there was no chemistry. It's not enough to dance; you have to inject a lot of meaning into the routines, especially a slow waltz.

I would like to see Tara Jean and Everett in the top four. Melanie and Vincent are my second choice, but I don't feel that strongly about it. I think Emanuel has hit a plateau and hasn't shown anything great the last couple of weeks. Jayme Rae is okay, but she's not as strong as Tara Jean or as versatile as Melanie.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I would like to see Tara Jean and Everett in the top four. Melanie and Vincent are my second choice, but I don't feel that strongly about it. I think Emanuel has hit a plateau and hasn't shown anything great the last couple of weeks. Jayme Rae is okay, but she's not as strong as Tara Jean or as versatile as Melanie.


I'm thinking it will be Tara Jean and Vincent, and Jaymie Rae and Everett, but of course this is based only on what I've seen. They're all so close that a lot will ride on the numbers they're given to perform this week. I'll be in Las Vegas from Monday to Thursday, so I might miss it. My hubby will be taping it for me. My sister and I are taking our mom down to celebrate her 75th birthday on the 13th. And I'm not bringing a computer, just a bit of writing to work on when I need down time. Talk to you when I get back!

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm thinking it will be Tara Jean and Vincent, and Jaymie Rae and Everett, but of course this is based only on what I've seen. They're all so close that a lot will ride on the numbers they're given to perform this week. I'll be in Las Vegas from Monday to Thursday, so I might miss it. My hubby will be taping it for me. My sister and I are taking our mom down to celebrate her 75th birthday on the 13th. And I'm not bringing a computer, just a bit of writing to work on when I need down time. Talk to you when I get back!
> 
> Debra


Have a great time and Happy Birthday to Mom.

The vids are usually posted late on Thursday, so for once, you won't have to wait on us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The vids are posted, but not the results show.  

What's with Mia's shaved head and tats?  Of course, it doesn't stop her from being a brilliant choreographer.  The girls dance was beautifully done and I couldn't tell you which girl I liked better.

I loved the guys.  Loved that music.  Benji and Heidi used it in their Vegas audition.  Agree with the judges.  Everett really rocked it.  Vincent wasn't far behind.  

Two dances for each couple this week.  Tara Jean and Vincent were definitely my favorites for both dances.  I though Melanie and Everett did well, too.  Jayme Rae and Emanuel were sabotaged by choreography and costumes.  Blake's choreo has always been good to great, but lately he's relying on sex without sensuality to sell the dance.  Not good.  

I haven't seen the results yet, but my gut feeling is Emanuel and Jayme Rae are going home.  

It's going to be a fab four at the top.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was right about Emanuel going home.  Unfortunately, the girl to be eliminated was Melanie.  I really liked her, but the other two are very strong.  

It should be a great finale.  I think the guys and girls are pretty evenly matched.  I'm hoping Everett for the win.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, I just saw the results show without having seen the actual hour of dancing because hubby deleted it by mistake before I got back from Vegas. I'll pick it up on MM later this week but I can't say I'm surprised by the results. I kind of figured Melanie and Emanuel would go. I think it's great that a tap dancer and latin dancer have made it to the finale, but I have a hunch that Tara Jean will take it all this year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, I just saw the results show without having seen the actual hour of dancing because hubby deleted it by mistake before I got back from Vegas. I'll pick it up on MM later this week but I can't say I'm surprised by the results. I kind of figured Melanie and Emanuel would go. I think it's great that a tap dancer and latin dancer have made it to the finale, but I have a hunch that Tara Jean will take it all this year.


The two group dances were really fantastic. Vincent and Everett really stepped it up, and they absolutely deserve to be in the finals.

I'm hoping Everett will win, but I really can't commit to even a hunch.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

[sigh] I'm soooo behind... Hopefully, I can watch last week's shows tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> [sigh] I'm soooo behind... Hopefully, I can watch last week's shows tonight.


I can't believe it's the finals this week already.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, the top four finale was a great night of dancing. I think they gave it everything they had. Like the judges, I also think this year's winner will be one of the ladies, although I wouldn't rule out Vincent either. The results show will be a two hour special with a review of the judges' favorite numbers, and it'll be shown Sunday night.

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Wow, the top four finale was a great night of dancing. I think they gave it everything they had. Like the judges, I also think this year's winner will be one of the ladies, although I wouldn't rule out Vincent either. The results show will be a two hour special with a review of the judges' favorite numbers, and it'll be shown Sunday night.
> 
> Debra


Gosh, I forgot it was Thursday. I'll have to check for the vids.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The vids have been posted.

Debra, you were so right.  What a night of dancing.  The only dance that was iffy for me was the guys hiphop.  Part of the problem was the flashing lights which made it hard to see the moves.

Jayme Rae's solo was outstanding.  I thought Tara Jean outdanced her in the Mambo.  

I loved the choreo for the Samba.  No samba rolls, and I just love to see them, but otherwise a great routine.  

But my favorite of the night was Sean Cheeseman's contemprary for Tara Jean and Everett. Stacy Tookey's choreo was great,too, but Sean's piece really grabbed me.  I also enjoyed the hustle.  Lots of fun.  

It was all good and everything a finale should be.  I'm thinking Tara Jean for the win, but you never know how the voting is going to go.  

Debra, please post the winners in spoiler tags.  The vids probably won't be posted until at least Tuesday.  

Makes me even more excited for the U.S. Season


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The vids have been posted.
> 
> Debra, you were so right. What a night of dancing. The only dance that was iffy for me was the guys hiphop. Part of the problem was the flashing lights which made it hard to see the moves.
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to do that, Gertie, but I don't know how. Can you tell me how to post a spoiler tag?

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'd be happy to do that, Gertie, but I don't know how. Can you tell me how to post a spoiler tag?
> 
> Debra


Sure. In the top row of icons, you'll see an "SP" between the musical note and the Amazon symbol. Just click on that and you'll see the spoiler tags in your message. It's just like the quote tags, except it will say spoiler instead of quote. Just type your message between the tags.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sure. In the top row of icons, you'll see an "SP" between the musical note and the Amazon symbol. Just click on that and you'll see the spoiler tags in your message. It's just like the quote tags, except it will say spoiler instead of quote. Just type your message between the tags.


Wow, the results and that final show didn't disappoint at all. The whole two hours was a recap of favorite numbers throughout the season plus a wondeful group number featuring all of the top 20 dancers. It was a great night. I wasn't surprised by the 2nd, 3rd and 4th place finishes. 1st and 2nd place both won a car, and the 1st place dancer also won a $100,000. And the winner is:



Spoiler



Tara Jean!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Wow, the results and that final show didn't disappoint at all. The whole two hours was a recap of favorite numbers throughout the season plus a wondeful group number featuring all of the top 20 dancers. It was a great night. I wasn't surprised by the 2nd, 3rd and 4th place finishes. 1st and 2nd place both won a car, and the 1st place dancer also won a $100,000.


I can't wait to see it. Hopefully tonight before Project Runway. Nice prizes.



> And the winner is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY. Honestly, I would have been happy with any of them winning. Good job with the spoiler tags.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, geez, I forgot to mention who the 2nd, 3rd and 4th place winners are. Oh boy, another chance to get to use spoiler alert. 



Spoiler



2nd place - Vincent
3rd place - Jayme Rae
4th place - Everett


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Oh, geez, I forgot to mention who the 2nd, 3rd and 4th place winners are. Oh boy, another chance to get to use spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks. I was wondering.

Nice trade. I get the results and you get to play with a new toy.


----------

